
Private Prison Corp. Wrote Texas Bill Extending Immigrant Children Detention - kushti
https://theintercept.com/2017/05/02/private-prison-corporation-wrote-texas-bill-extending-how-long-immigrant-children-can-be-detained/
======
I_am_neo
When the privitation of punishing crime is beome as a business and made
ordinary and what is allowed to be common place, the extortion from the
public's coffers will be mandatory and automated surrendering of freedom, so
that none are free to experience life liberty and pursuing happiness unless
they can pay the toll or are born "privileged" upon the haughty throne of self
ordained gods perverted from greed

